# Woo-Hoo! Found an Orchestration teacher...



## Scott Cairns (Aug 1, 2005)

Believe it or not, it seems very hard to find someone who is willing to teach straight-out orchestration here in Australia. 

Everytime I ring, people say; "you want composition lessons?" No, I want orchestration. "What about musicianship?" No, ORCHESTRATION! Just orchestration thanks! 

I know that in learning orchestration that other areas will creep in, harmony, counterpoint etc. (which is great) But Im happy to have found a flexible teacher who actually runs his own computers and sample-libs, and who will listen to my themes and help me improve my orchestrations... 

He even suggested a "a really good book that he studied through college" The Study of Orchestration, by Adler. - I told him I already have it, and Ill bring it with me.  

Best part of all, the lessons are only $30 aussie dollars (around $22 usd) at my local Conservatorium of Music. He's happy to run overtime since Im coming during the day, no kids rampaging through the place.... 

Im also going to ask him to teach me how to properly prepare charts for the players, to notate properly in Sibelius (or something similiar) 

Do you guys have any suggestions for anything else I should learn? I have done up to grade 3 theory and musicianship but have no training in anything else really. 

Thanks, 

Scott.


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 1, 2005)

Sounds like a great price, and a cool teacher to boot. Best of luck with it Scott! I myself just started the EIS course, I needed more than just orchestration. :wink: 

Hope you have fun and learn lots.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Aug 1, 2005)

We don?t have great orchestration teachers here in Brazil...at least it?s my opinion...but even if I cound find one I wouldn?t take the course because I don?t have the money to invest :o !!!
Orchestration is very important and it?s the only part of the music that is more related to knowledge than talent!!!


----------



## Scott Rogers (Aug 1, 2005)

..........


----------



## José Herring (Aug 1, 2005)

Way to go Scott.

Just take it at a pace that is comfortable for you. If you find yourself getting confused go back a step and look for something that you didn't quite get.

And, don't forget the value of starting small. So many composers these days are trying to hit it out of the park with huge midi mock-ups and orchestrations. I learned most of my orchestration from writing string quartets and smaller ensembles and such. That way I could afford to hire friends to play the pieces then I could find out immediately what was working and what not. It's the inner ways that make for good orchestration not just the broad strokes.

With Hollywood tanking left and right this summer I think in the future the face of film music is going to change and maybe I hope and pray that some sort of artistry will start to make it's way back into filmscoring. I find that learning to orchestrate effectively and eliciting all the colors of the orchestra and having those at my command seperates me from the pack of guys who just throw their whole rig into every scene. So, I'm not the biggest name yet but I feel that things are changing. I'm getting more and more clients that don't want the "typical" Hollywood sound. Having good orchestration chops I feel is going to be the next wave as filmmakers look for other sounds.

Cheers,

Jose


----------



## Thonex (Aug 1, 2005)

I say study with Debussy, Stravinsky, Williams, Wagner, Beethoven... just buy their score and CDs and listen and learn... also, it's fun (but painstaking) to enter in the scores on your computer to really learn what these guys were doing.

T


----------



## groove (Aug 3, 2005)

this great Scott !!

i just bought Adler's book and also Rimsky's so i'm a newbe compare to you but jose's advice sound's like gold to my ears (start small) and i'd love to take orchestration lessons one days when i'm done wyth harmony, counter fugue etc...

so please, keep us posted on how it goes and best luck to you.

stephane


----------



## Scott Cairns (Aug 8, 2005)

Had my first lesson today and I have to say this guy is great, comes from a film scoring background too so isnt completely "classical" (not that thats bad either)

Ill be studying a variety of scores starting with people like Berlioz (did you know he was the first guy to score an Oboe and Clarinet in unison? the things you learn..) up to more recent composers.

Ill be studying Beethovens 1st and going to watch our local orchestra play it (score in hand I believe) in September to see what Ive studied in action.

This guy is even coming to my studio to see how I put it together and perhaps gain some insight as to how I orchestrate from midi.

Anyway, so far so good.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 8, 2005)

Scott Cairns said:


> Had my first lesson today and I have to say this guy is great, comes from a film scoring background too so isnt completely "classical" (not that thats bad either)
> 
> Ill be studying a variety of scores starting with people like Berlioz (did you know he was the first guy to score an Oboe and Clarinet in unison? the things you learn..) up to more recent composers.
> 
> ...




Very cool Scott!!! I too am really concentrating on being a better orchestrator. IMHO, it is amazing how better all these libraries we use SOUND - when our cues are more expertly orchestrated :D 

I too, have just ordered EIS and will begin my lessons in a week or so. Looking forward to expanding my horizons.

Rob


----------



## Scott Cairns (Aug 8, 2005)

josejherring said:


> Scott Cairns said:
> 
> 
> > Ill be studying a variety of scores starting with people like Berlioz (did you know he was the first guy to score an Oboe and Clarinet in unison? the things you learn..) up to more recent composers.
> ...



Ah.. you're right (checked my notes) it was Schubert (Schuberts unfinished) not Berlioz!

Spot on Jose.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Aug 8, 2005)

Rob Elliott said:


> Very cool Scott!!! I too am really concentrating on being a better orchestrator. IMHO, it is amazing how better all these libraries we use SOUND - when our cues are more expertly orchestrated :D
> 
> I too, have just ordered EIS and will begin my lessons in a week or so. Looking forward to expanding my horizons.
> 
> Rob



Well good luck Rob! Ive always enjoyed your material. I think you're right about the sound libs too, its all about your voicing.. chosing carefully which instruments or instruments will play the assigned part.


----------

